# Bianchi experts - seat post size...



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I have this (see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18888 for pictures) mid-90s (?) pista frame. I tried to insert a 27.2 seat post, but it won't go in. Tried prying the gap a little, but still no go. A 26.2 and was too small. Could this require a 27.0 (I don't have one to try) or is it just bent/ovalized?

Thanks, TF


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

TurboTurtle said:


> I have this (see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18888 for pictures) mid-90s (?) pista frame. I tried to insert a 27.2 seat post, but it won't go in. Tried prying the gap a little, but still no go. A 26.2 and was too small. Could this require a 27.0 (I don't have one to try) or is it just bent/ovalized?
> 
> Thanks, TF


Most Asian made steel Bianchis are 26.6.. Very easy to find on Ebay. I know there is a NOS Dura Ace running right now. Bensbikes has a bunch of them. Check his Ebay store or website


----------



## Maybeck (Sep 30, 2004)

*I had a '99*

And it took a 26.8. Mid 90's was still lugged so may be different.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Dave Hickey said:


> Most Asian made steel Bianchis are 26.6.. Very easy to find on Ebay. I know there is a NOS Dura Ace running right now. Bensbikes has a bunch of them. Check his Ebay store or website


The Pista is not mentioned but Sheldon has quite a few Bianchis. We know it's lugged steel so it's either 27.2 or 26.6

Bianchi Brava 1999 26.6 
Bianchi Campione d'Italia 1995 27.2 
Bianchi Cyclocross All 27.2 
Bianchi Cromor 27.2 
Bianchi Eros 1994 26.6 
Bianchi Eros 1999 27.2 TIG 
Bianchi Giro 1999 26.8 Aluminum 
Bianchi Limited 1982 27.2 Japan 
Bianchi Lynx 1997 26.6 
Bianchi Milano 26.6 
Bianchi Nuovo Racing 1982 27.2 
Bianchi Peregrine 1996 26.8 
Bianchi San Remo 1997-99 27.2 
Bianchi Sport SX 1989 26.6 Ishiwata 
Bianchi Strada 1996 26.6 (Hybrid) 
Bianchi Trofeo 1996 27.2 
Bianchi Volpe 1997-99 26.6 


http://www.sheldonbrown.com/seatpost_sizes.html


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> I have this (see http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=18888 for pictures) mid-90s (?) pista frame. I tried to insert a 27.2 seat post, but it won't go in. Tried prying the gap a little, but still no go. A 26.2 and was too small. Could this require a 27.0 (I don't have one to try) or is it just bent/ovalized?
> 
> Thanks, TF


The mid-90s was a guess. I do not know the year. It appears to be much older than my '99 (which takes a 27.2 seat post) Here are some pictures that may help. - TF


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> The mid-90s was a guess. I do not know the year. Here are some pictures that may help.


Would the PIAGGIO sticker indicate early 80s since that was when they bought Bianchi?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> The mid-90s was a guess. I do not know the year. Here are some pictures that may help.


Serial number is 1662 on the seat post lug.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> The mid-90s was a guess. I do not know the year. Here are some pictures that may help.


I know it's only a sticker, but does "made in" imply anything?


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> The mid-90s was a guess. I do not know the year. Here are some pictures that may help.


Panto B on the inside of the lower head tube lug. Maybe I've just never noticed, but I don't recall seeing one on the inside before.


----------

